# Trans America Bike Race



## Ming the Merciless (25 Aug 2021)

Just reading this blog which seems pretty good.

https://mightysquirrelhunter.wordpress.com/2019/01/04/2018-trans-am-bike-race-the-prelude/#more-550


----------



## Gillstay (25 Aug 2021)

Yep reads well. Why do these guys never bother with a carrier, to me it seems much easier for a tiny weight penalty to have the weight lower and better fixed. What am I missing ?


----------

